# CFD trading: smallest spread?



## Hank Moody (7 April 2009)

I am currently trading with GFT, however i am finding alot of the spreads are ranging from 4 points for the US30, and upto 6 points for AUS200

I know GFT does lower them down to 2 point spread during peak times..

Is there somebody with a smaller spread. I saw a post with similar questions but that was about trading a mini account. so i thought i would start my own thread

I am mainly looking at trading the aus200 and US30, but also like to have the option for trading with CFD stocks as well, BHP etc.

Any info on what spreads are offered at different times would be great, I work weird hours so trading during the peak times is not always possible

From just dabbling i dont see how anything above a 1 - 2 point spread would be able to be overcome if making short in and out 10 - 20 point trades.


----------



## Bobby (7 April 2009)

Have a look here - http://www.pacifictrader.com.au/futures
The spread will mirror the SPI , one point often .


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 April 2009)

Bobby said:


> Have a look here - http://www.pacifictrader.com.au/futures
> The spread will mirror the SPI , one point often .




One uncertainty with their contract naming/code.

Why do they call the SFE SPI 200 Futures (AP) ... the Aussie 200 Futures (APS) ???

I`m assuming (uh oh) that trademark is the reason.Look forward to any knowing on this.


----------



## Jack Payback (10 April 2009)

I am using GFT also and have seen up to a 17 point spread on after market AUS200 index quotes (of course just after I opened a position ), though during market open they are generally only 2 points. After market hours a 10 point spread seems common on GFT

If you are trading at odd hours it may be wise to only trade if that physical exchange is open, GFT seem fairly accurate during opening hours.


----------



## Hank Moody (10 April 2009)

yeah i have just started to trade the UK100, as it has only a 1 point spread at the times i want to trade.

From some research it seems as though GFT isnt to bad during peak times.


----------

